# Spot the difference - Vaude Panniers



## StuWW (30 Jan 2010)

I was going to buy these direct from Vaude at £110






I then saw these for £86.75 on Amazon





They are both called - Vaude Aqua Back Plus Waterproof Panniers.

Whats stopped me adding them to my basket on Amazon is that if you look closely the closure of the outside pocket is different, ones a zip, the other seems to be a roll up and buckle closure.

I'm assuming the Amazon ones are an older model, hence the big saving!

Are there any major differences between this two bags apart from the side pocket closure?

Just intrigued before I splash the cash!

Cheers

Stu
www.lifecycler.co.uk


----------



## gaz (31 Jan 2010)

i have no idea as to how panniers work as i have never used them. but what seams to be some sort of rail or hanger is higher on one than the other. i don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## StuWW (31 Jan 2010)

I see what your saying Gaz, although I think that may be because the top pair have more stuffed in them so they aren't rolled down as far! This makes them look taller.

In a way the cheaper bottom set look more appealing as the side pocket doesn't have a zip, rather a roll down lid like the main compartment, one less thing to break.

Still intrigued that I've only ever seen pictures of the Vaude Aqua Back Plus with zips.

Stu


----------



## Anthony (31 Jan 2010)

Hi, I just bought a pair of the aqua plus with zip from ebay for £91. It was listed for £120 but they excepted my nearest offer. It was shipped form Germany very quickly, I would definitely recommend them. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VAUDE-AQUA-BA..._Cycling_Bags_Panniers_SR?hash=item48393441c3


----------



## P.H (31 Jan 2010)

StuWW said:


> In a way the cheaper bottom set look more appealing as the side pocket doesn't have a zip, rather a roll down lid like the main compartment, one less thing to break.
> 
> Stu



That would be my choice as well. If a zip breaks it'd be a pain to fix, having said that I've had Vaude panniers replaced after three years of use when they developed a fault.
You do need to be a bit carefull with stuff on Amazon, I've found the generic pictures often out of date.


----------



## StuWW (31 Jan 2010)

Thanks PH.

I still can't find another picture on the net with the rollover side pockets. Could this be a new 2010 design, it does say not released until Feb 2010 on Amazon!


----------



## Crankarm (31 Jan 2010)

If I might shed some light.

As some may have seen from my other posts I have the rear Vaude Aqua Plus panniers with zipped side pockets which I bought October 2008 from TwoWheelsGood in London. 

Mine are just like the ones in the ebay link above although they have an additional piece of fabric acting as a weather strip above the zip of the side pocket.

These are the current models on Vaude's website,

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/15134/SubProducts/151340310

I however bought the corresponding front Aquas which don't come with side pocket and Aqua bar bag from Amazon.

Amazon had also put the wrong generic picture up showing the Aqua Pros which have conventional lids but the written description indicated that the bag was the roll top version. Durrr! So over the period of a week I called Amazon several times trying to find out what design the panniers were they had in stock. Eventually one foxy Irish lass arranged for some one to actually go to the racking where they were stored in their huge distribution centre to check. They were the roll tops. She was so sorry that the wrong pic had been posted.

So I couldn't pay for these one remaining pair of Aqua front panniers at £50 (26% off IIRC) and also the one remaining Aqua bar bag at £50 (26% off IIRC as well) fast enough. They arrived separately which I was bemused by having ordered them together, but they were both very well packaged and in new immaculate condition.

I think the side pocket with roll top and securing bucklr might actually be an older version as these are not on Vaude's website. Maybe they were the design of the Worldtramp panniers. 

My own zipped versions have been fine no problems what so ever, although ..... one week ago the slider did slip off the end of the zips on one of the side pockets and I can't get it back on. The zip is welded in the pannier material cannot be stretched neither do I want to cause irrepairable damage in trying to force it. The zips should have stoppers at either ends or alternatively the two sides of the zip should be stitched/welded together at the ends. 

Other than this the panniers have been absolutely fan dabby dozy brilliant in the 18 months I have had mine using them pretty much everyday. They still clean up like new. They are of course totally water proof including the side pocket (when the zip slider doesn't come off). The zips themselves are fine and show no signs of jamming/splitting which usually happens with pannier zips. Just annoying the slider has come off one of them.

I have emailed Vaude about the zip slider and they say to return them under their warranty. They may repair it or just replace the panniers. Either way I would like the zip modified so it can't happen again.

You won't be disappointed if you buy these panniers. Expensive but they are the best on the market IMHO (zip sliders aside).

I would ring up Amazon and get them to clarify which design/model they have in stock which will mean some one having to go and actually checking them which might take 24hrs or so. If so they are a pretty good buy at £86-87. I paid nearer £100. Some retailers want considerably more.


----------



## HJ (31 Jan 2010)

StuWW said:


> I was going to buy these direct from Vaude at £110
> 
> I then saw these for £86.75 on Amazon
> 
> ...



I think that the ones on Amazon are the new model for 2010, I have a pair on order.


----------



## StuWW (31 Jan 2010)

I was lead to think that after not being able to find a picture of the roll top side pocketed ones anywhere on the net via a google image search!

Are yours on order via Amazon? If not where from and how much?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## HJ (31 Jan 2010)

I have ordered via Amazon, so haven't got them yet.


----------



## Crankarm (31 Jan 2010)

StuWW said:


> I was lead to think that after not being able to find a picture of the roll top side pocketed ones anywhere on the net via a google image search!
> 
> Are yours on order via Amazon? If not where from and how much?
> 
> ...




Why don't you just ring Amazon as I suggest above? Have you looked at the link to the Vaude website I posted? The roll top side pockets are an old version as they are not on Vaude's website. See my comments above. Was my post a waste of time?


----------



## HJ (31 Jan 2010)

If they are an older version, why are they being released on February 1, 2010 and only available to pre order??


----------



## StuWW (31 Jan 2010)

Chill Crankarm...

Your inputs great and much appreciated and not a waste of time, but just because Vaude are showing a zipped version on their site, doesn't mean that they aren't releasing a new 2010 model tomorrow and Amazon happen to have the picture up already!

As I said, I couldn't find another picture like that any where on Google!

I'm sure the Vaude mystery will be solved soon.... I'm just on the phone to Miss Marple !


----------



## Crankarm (1 Feb 2010)

Glad my post wasn't a total waste of time .

The panniers with roll top side pockets are the version prior to the Aqua the WorldTramp series IIRC. Maybe they are selling off old stock as I think has been suggested, but I doubt it as I couldn't get them when I bought my zipped versions.

http://www.twowheelsgood.co.uk/index.php/product/bags/vaude-tw/WTP2BN-tw.html

TwoWheelsGood still have them on their site (above). When I bought my zipped Aqua Plus rears from them Oct 2008 I asked about them and was told they were the old model and NLA but 2WheelsGood still had to take them off their website. Over 1 year later they still have to do this.


----------



## StuWW (1 Feb 2010)

Now where talking Crankarm, that Twowheelsgood link answers the question, thanks for having a dig about!

But the plot thickens.....

There now Temporarily out of stock on Amazon.

Looks like you may have a bit of a wait HJ.

Let us know when they turn up and what type of side pocket they had.

Cheers all

Stu


----------



## HJ (1 Feb 2010)

I suspect that they are out of stock due to a sudden rush of orders caused by this thread 

My were ordered a couple of weeks ago by my wife as a present for me, but as she gave the delivery address as her work place and she left for a project meeting in Switzerland this morning, I know I won't get to see them until next week


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Feb 2010)

I'm very tempted. I'd prefer panniers with pockets but don't know whether I can justify replacing my rear Alturas


----------



## HJ (1 Feb 2010)

Well you could just get the ordinary Aqua Back without the pocket, then Helen, and there is also the matching Aqua Front if you want the full touring rig.


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> Well you could just get the ordinary Aqua Back without the pocket, then Helen, and there is also the matching Aqua Front if you want the full touring rig.



No, it's the pockets I want! My Alturas don't have them but are perfectly fine otherwise so it seems a waste to replace them.


----------



## Crankarm (1 Feb 2010)

HJ said:


> I suspect that they are out of stock due to a sudden rush of orders caused by this thread
> 
> My were ordered a couple of weeks ago by my wife as a present for me, but as she gave the delivery address as her work place and she left for a project meeting in Switzerland this morning, I know I won't get to see them until next week



No, Amazon became o.o.s of Aqua fronts and bar bag since start of december '09 as I bought the last ones at £50 and £50.43. It said 1 item remaining then o.o.s next restock date unavailable when I had bought them. Did I already say that in previous post? I couldn't have completed the transaction any quicker even if my life had depended on it I was that keen to get them at that price and free delivery.


----------



## HJ (15 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> I suspect that they are out of stock due to a sudden rush of orders caused by this thread
> 
> My were ordered a couple of weeks ago by my wife as a present for me, but as she gave the delivery address as her work place and she left for a project meeting in Switzerland this morning, I know I won't get to see them until next week



Well 6 weeks on, I am still waiting for delivery...


----------



## Crankarm (15 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> Well 6 weeks on, I am still waiting for delivery...



I would give who ever a call or drop them an email. It was Amazon you ordered them from? They are pretty good IME and would give you a refund without question.


----------



## Telemark (16 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I would give who ever a call or drop them an email. It was Amazon you ordered them from? They are pretty good IME and would give you a refund without question.



Even better - until the order has dispatched, you can cancel at any time via their website, so no request for a refund is needed. 
The item in question would be a pretty good deal , so it may be worth hanging on for a while yet (unless there is an urgent need to get it sooner).

T


----------



## HJ (23 Mar 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Glad my post wasn't a total waste of time .
> 
> The panniers with roll top side pockets are the version prior to the Aqua the WorldTramp series IIRC. Maybe they are selling off old stock as I think has been suggested, but I doubt it as I couldn't get them when I bought my zipped versions.
> 
> ...



Are you absolutely sure about that? The Amazon ones do look remarkable like the new 2010 Aqua Back Plus as shown on the Vaude website, it just unfortunate that Amazon still don't have then in stock


----------



## HJ (23 Mar 2010)

Just to clear up this point once and for all, I have received the following e-mail from Vaude:



> Thank you for your enquiry, forwarded to this office from Vaude Sport, Germany.
> 
> I can confirm that the 2010 version is a roll-top closure pocket, as per the main compartment. Some retailers may still have 2009 stock available, these being a zipped version.
> 
> Kind regards.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Mar 2010)

HJ said:


> Just to clear up this point once and for all, I have received the following e-mail from Vaude:





> Thank you for your enquiry, forwarded to this office from Vaude Sport, Germany.
> 
> I can confirm that the 2010 version is a roll-top closure pocket, as per the main compartment. Some retailers may still have 2009 stock available, these being a zipped version.
> 
> Kind regards.




Erm ........... there is no confusion. The response you received from Vaude doesn't seem to add anything. These rear Aqua Plus panniers are currenty available with either roll top or zipped side pockets according to their website which we knew anyway. About 2 weeks ago I received a replacement set of zipped side pockets Aqua Plus panniers from Vaude. So what do you make of that? They are currently on the main Vaude website, but only available in black.

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/15134/SubProducts/151340100

It seems quite simple to me.

However the TwoWheelsGood offering is an old version of pannier as the picture hasn't changed since I bought mine from them 18 months ago. 

Sorry to be blunt, but I just can't see why you are still confused.

FWIW I would only buy the zipped side pocket versions as having a roll top pocket would defeat the purpose of having a side pocket one could easily and quickly open and close IMO.


----------



## Crankarm (25 Mar 2010)

It was forecast to be chucking it down this evening so I took the replacement Vaude rear Aqua Pluses with zipped side pockets for their maiden outing. They were duly christened this evening. Not a drop of water entered the main bag or the side pockets. These ARE the best panniers on the market IMO.


----------

